# almost free hop rhizomes victoria and cascade



## beerdrinkingbob (13/9/14)

Hi guys,
I have 2 very large rhizomes and one small one of victoria and not sure about the cascade digging it up now. Need to be picked this afternoon or tomorrow afternoon from epping north vic.

Will post a pic soon

Few beers would be a fair trade.....


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (13/9/14)

Photo of the victoria


----------



## Yob (13/9/14)

Nice looking zomes mate, if it doesn't go, take it down the local rivulet and wild plant the mo fo


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (13/9/14)

should see the size of the cascade, i'll have to barrow that one.... 

Funny you say that Yob i was thinking the same!!


----------



## Curly79 (13/9/14)

I'd love a victoria bob. Couldn't make it tomorrow though. I could make it Monday arvo if it doesn't go ?


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (13/9/14)

Curly79 said:


> I'd love a victoria bob. Couldn't make it tomorrow though. I could make it Monday arvo if it doesn't go ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


one is yours if you can make it about 5.40pm roughly, need a tight window because of two little ones and gets a bit crazy after 6.15pm....


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (13/9/14)

Bad pic of the cascade but you get the idea..


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (14/9/14)

still got one large victoria and the cascade zom if anyone wants them.


----------



## Yob (14/9/14)

mmmmm I can see a merri creek harvest coming on next year


----------



## Curly79 (14/9/14)

Yep. The local thistle pickers won't believe their eyes!


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## DU99 (14/9/14)

_Kororoit Creek near where i live they wouldn't notice_


----------

